# Bella (Aussie)



## drshdw (Sep 30, 2010)

Says hi.


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi! 









From Abe the Aussie mix!


----------



## angieutc (Sep 8, 2010)

katielou said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Abe looks EXACTLY like my "Ham"! She is an Aussie Mix also


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

Awesome!

Post a picture!


----------



## dbulick (May 10, 2010)

Shiner says hi!









I love reds.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

'sup?


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Sup


----------



## drshdw (Sep 30, 2010)

This makes me want to get another aussie!


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Im in front of ya


----------



## MLove84 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey what's up.. I'm new ( to the world).. Macey, 8 weeks old.


----------

